# Komodo Dragons Kill Man



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 24, 2009)

*Published:* Yahoo News
*Source: *Yahoo News
http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/world/5426764/komodo-dragons-kill-indonesian-man/

Police and witnesses say two Komodo dragons killed a man picking fruit in eastern Indonesia - the latest in a string of attacks on humans.
Police Sgt Kosmas Jalang said the mauling on Komodo, one of three islands where the world's largest lizard is found in the wild, occurred minutes after 31-year-old Muhamad Anwar fell out of a sugar-apple tree.
The man's neighbour, Theresia Tawa, said Anwar was bleeding badly from bites to his hands, body, legs and neck by two lizards on Monday and died at a clinic on the neighbouring island of Flores.
Komodo dragons can grow up to three metres long and weigh as much as 70 kilograms.
A park ranger survived an attack last month and an eight-year-old boy died in 2007.


----------



## bulionz (Mar 24, 2009)

wow if he was still alive he would ofdied from the bacterier (spelling i no)


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 24, 2009)

the dragons must be getting hungry to be attacking people like that.

correct me if im wrong but dont komodos (when hunting instead of scavenging) bite the prey item and wait for it to die of its wounds??? then go chow down

this sounds agressive. maybe the bloke was pretty close to dead when he hit the ground or unconcious or broke his back i dont imagine a komodo dragon would risk its saftey to take out a healthy human. chances are they would come off second best.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 25, 2009)

damn thats got to suck


----------



## matt86 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> the dragons must be getting hungry to be attacking people like that.
> 
> maybe the bloke was pretty close to dead when he hit the ground or unconcious or broke his back i dont imagine a komodo dragon would risk its saftey to take out a healthy human. chances are they would come off second best.


 
Chances are that the dragon would come off second best?
Not too sure of that... I don't think there would be many people here who would confidently take down a Komodo dragon...!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2009)

I want one ...in my daydream land, I can pat it and hug it and it fetches a stick and brings it back ...in the wild in reality land, I would be crapping myself and screaming on top not if one of these fellas decided to turn on me  ....very dangerous lizard .


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 25, 2009)

We will destroy their homes

Saw Steve Irwin in the middle of three komdo's doing his thing, which was basically making it look as if everything else was moving except for him.

I would be nervous around an angry lacey let alone just one of those:shock:

You have the same dreams as me RBB. Do you hug croc's in yours as well?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2009)

LMAO daniel ..as a matter of fact I can do lots of things in my 'daydream land" ...reptiles are like carebears and have names like marshmallow and strawberry kisses.....


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 25, 2009)

Now that's just weird:shock:
Now where is pooky my Inland Tiapan 
zzzzzzzzzzzz"come here snuggles"zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## euphorion (Mar 25, 2009)

matt86 said:


> Chances are that the dragon would come off second best?
> Not too sure of that... I don't think there would be many people here who would confidently take down a Komodo dragon...!



yeah, komodo v human = human owned.

i wouldnt even bet on a human v perenti and they're half the size of a komodo!!


----------



## haymista (Mar 25, 2009)

But still its not like the Komodo's gonna eat the human
i wonder why they're killing humans, provoked possibly?


----------



## matt86 (Mar 25, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> yeah, komodo v human = human owned.
> 
> i wouldnt even bet on a human v perenti and they're half the size of a komodo!!


 
I once watched an episode of Austin Stevens in which he tackled a Perenti... unfortunatley it didn't own him lol...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2009)

Greebo not as good as your encounter but at Aussie zoo you get a close up with a nice bit of thick glass between you and the komodo...they are huge ...and like Greebs said humans would be on the menu ..


----------



## mark83 (Mar 25, 2009)

wow. wouldnt be a fun way to go


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 25, 2009)

Komodos are the reason I love reptiles sooo much, Ive had a fasination with them since I was a yougin!!
GOOO KOMODO!! WHOO HOOO!!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2009)

How beautiful is this fella?...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2009)

and some more..


----------

